

Mystery of zero solved - sygeek
http://pothi.com/pothi/book/ankur-tiwari-mystery-zero-%E2%80%93-shoonya-ka-rahasya

======
bediger
The comments are priceless, so, you should read them.

It is possible to do a positional system of numerals without a specific zero-
digit:

<http://www.stratigery.com/crank.rant.html>

Clearly, the idea of zero still perplexes people.

------
russell
Well it sure sounds like a cranks's writing and wikipedia never heard of it
But <http://www.bnrf.co.cc/index_files/Page467.htm> gives a formula that some
one here can check out. (It looks like divide by 0 to me).

~~~
sygeek
Yes, it is divide by 0. The concept is very perplexing, although many have
come up with theories (false) but this one seemed particularly interesting
(though I can't verify if it is legit or not).

